# where is the big brine shrimp egg cans??



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

where to get big 20 ounce cans????

Dont want any crap thats not gonna hatch though...............


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

You finally looking for those big cans! Pet Solutions has 15 oz cans , by OSI , for $74.95. This is the biggest I've seen!I've been using the 2.75oz cans from them, but I still go through those pretty fast. I have asked around and the eggs are'nt supposed to go bad, so I'll invest in some large cans soon.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Wonder how these guys are??

http://www.brineshrimpusa.com/index.phtml

They have pictures showing you how they hrvest them pretty cool...

http://www.brineshrimpdirect.com/

Or these guys

IV also been using the osi, and they always hatch real good for me


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> Wonder how these guys are??
> 
> http://www.brineshrimpusa.com/index.phtml
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I'll be ordering a 15oz can from brineshrimp usa tommorrow. I'll let you know how it goes. It's a good thing I never ordered the ones from pet solutions, 75 bucks for 15 oz, I would have shot myself! Thanks for saving me money Matt


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Yes defenitely let me know Trebor, if the hatch is good..........


----------



## eriesteelheader (Mar 28, 2004)

Do I understand that these do not go bad? If so - how many oz. per batch of RBP fry is necessary to take them all the way until they can eat other food - anybody have an estimate?


----------



## Piraya33 (May 26, 2005)

Those look like some pretty good prices to me mashunter. If they work out I will definately buy some!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

eriesteelheader said:


> Do I understand that these do not go bad? If so - how many oz. per batch of RBP fry is necessary to take them all the way until they can eat other food - anybody have an estimate?
> [snapback]1172721[/snapback]​


Not nessesarily, you gotta watch what eggs you buy, if you get junk not stored right they will not hatch.

As far as figuring up how many ounces to make it to a saleable size. I would figure it this way, you have one month for the fry on baby brine shrimp, figure 5 days living on their egg sacs, so about 25 days on baby brine shrimp.

The amount I use, keep in mind I maintain 6-7 tanks of fry, usually 3-4 tanks are on baby brine, others are larger fry which have moved to frozen foods.

I use (3) 2 liter cones always running, figure i go through 2 cones a day, I mix my eggs at 1.5 tablespoons of salt, to 1 teaspoon of eggs, so I would say I go through 14 teaspoons of eggs a week, these are dry teaspoons not liquid, so how many dry ounces of eggs would I use a month??????

Sounds like I just gave you guys some homework.....











> Piraya33 Posted Today, 11:01 AM
> Those look like some pretty good prices to me mashunter. If they work out I will definately buy some!


Yea lets see what Trebor says about the product, i gotta think they know their stuff and the eggs will be good.

You guys see the pictures of how they harvest the eggs??? Looks like Crab fishing speed boats racing to get to the "streak"

check it out

http://www.brineshrimpusa.com/harvesting.phtml


----------



## nubsmoke (Feb 4, 2004)

mashunter18 said:


> where to get big 20 ounce cans????
> 
> Dont want any crap thats not gonna hatch though...............
> 
> ...


OK seems that brineshrimpusa.com has a good product! I ordered a 15 oz can for $30.00 ,including shipping, on Tuesday around 1-2 PM. It arrived yesterday before lunch. I started hatching some around 4 PM yesterday , and had alot hatch already at 10 AM. Seems like a good product!


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

Big props to brine shrimp direct.........









I ordered the 16 ounce can a week or so ago, around 28$ shipped.

Best eggs IV ever used, I can tell a difference in how clean the eggs are, and I even think the baby brine themselves are bigger and healthier.

ONly takes one pass through the brine net, and all babies are collected......


----------

